# muss es immer hi end sein?



## Chefkoch85 (19. März 2011)

Servus

Meiner Meinung nach kann man auch mit uralt und low budget tackle erfolgreich auf karpfen angeln. Ich zum beispiel benutze seit ich angele 2 cormoran 2,75lbs ruten (zusammen nicht mehr als 30 euro wert) und ein paar billig rollen von dam (zusammen ca 70euro). Dazu hab ich mir mal ein paar edelstahl banksticks dam quick alert bissanzeiger und son paar billige beleuchtete Swinger (alles zusammen vielleicht 200euro) geleistet. Nicht das ich mir nicht auch gerne mal was schönes kaufe wenn ich aber sehe das jemand alles in allem tausende Euro ans Wasser schleppt, dafür evtl nen kredit aufgenommen hat und dann eig nur noch fürs angeln arbeitet find ich das scho a bissl krass. Ich will niemandem zu nahe treten oder vorschreiben wie er zu angeln, geschweige denn zu leben hat, ich wollt eben nur eure Meinung dazu hören.

Mfg Christian


----------



## Tipp (19. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*

Ok, ich habe auch teilweise ein bisschen hochwertige Ausrüstung wie Shimano-Rollen etc., aber auch da habe ich schon auf den Preis geguckt.
Eine meiner Lieblingsrollen ist z.B. eine vom LIDL. Ruten und Rollen kaufe ich in der Regel gern gebraucht. Da bekommt man, meiner Meinung nach, mehr für sein Geld.
Auch Brandungsblei und solche Sachen kaufe ich gebraucht.
Knicklichter und nen Bissanzeiger habe ich mir am Donnerstag von Penny gekauft.
Bei fertigen Vorfächern und so gebe ich schon ganz gern mal ein paar "Mark" mehr aus. 
Angefangen habe ich als Junge mit einem Stock, an dem eine Schnur befestigt war, an der ein Korken hing. Ich habe damit auch Fische gefangen.

Ich glaube sehr viele Leute stellen sich gern über materielle Dinge selbst dar.
Das soll jeder so machen wie er möchte. Ich finde es nicht schlimm.
Ich bin eher so der umgekehrte Angeber. Ich gebe nicht damit an wieviel ich für dies und das bezahlt habe, sondern eher damit wie wenig ich dafür gegeben habe.

Teuer fängt allerdings nicht immer besser. Es gibt zwar Zubehör, welches im untersten Preissegment echter Müll ist, aber man kann die Sachen ja, zumindest im Laden, selbst begutachten bevor man sie kauft.
Das meiste was ich so an Ausrüstung habe war echt günstig.


----------



## Kretzer83 (19. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*

Das einzige was bei mir "high end" ist sind Haken. Da lege ich i.d.R. Wert drauf dass die was taugen, lange scharf bleiben usw.

Bei allem anderen schau ich auf den Preis. Ich geh aber auch nicht geziehlt auf Großkarpfen, so dass mir beispielsweise auch die Lidl-Rolle reicht. Apropos, wo ist eigentlich Sensitivfischer #h?


----------



## Bagalut320 (19. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*

moin 

bei mir ist es so das billig besser fängt  

habe eine dam online carp für 12.95 im angebot gekauft und eine 4000 alivio rolle für 5 euros  .wenn ich diese kombi mit ans wasser nehme fange ich damit !!! die 200-500 euro ruten und rollen , die bleiben immer ohne biss ......  naja fast immer 


mfg markus


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*

Fangen kann man mit billigem wie teurem Gerät, keine Frage.

Aaaaaaber . . . .

So wie manche Menschen ihr Geld in Autos, Frauen, Partys, Alkohol, Modellbau usw., usw. investieren, gibt es auch Angler die gern das Maximum an Performance, Spass und Optik besitzen/benutzen wollen.

Von daher: "Jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen.".

Nur andere wegen ihrem Tackle, ob zu billig oder zu teuer, schräg angucken ist nicht OK.#d


----------



## Tipp (19. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Fangen kann man mit billigem wie teurem Gerät, keine Frage.
> 
> Aaaaaaber . . . .
> 
> ...



So sehe ich das auch!


----------



## Chefkoch85 (19. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*

Da ist was wahres dran. Von mir wird bestimmt keiner schräg angeguckt, ich finde diesen tackle Wahn nur teilweise ein bisschen sehr übertrieben. Bestes Beispiel sind für mich Delkim bissanzeiger. Das die Dinger qualitativ sehr gut sind steht ausser frage, das sind aber eben so manche Modelle die nur die Hälfte kosten auch. Ich persönlich kann nicht verstehen warum man für einen namen und ein bisschen coole optik über 600 euro hinlegen kann. Aber wie gesagt is nur meine meinung und jeder andere kann das gerne so halten wie er will.


Mfg Christian


----------



## Knurrhahn (19. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*



Chefkoch85 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich kann nicht verstehen warum man für einen namen und ein bisschen coole optik über 600 euro hinlegen kann.




einer fährt DACIA und der andere fährt Mercedes.
Beide fahren!
Soll doch jeder das kaufen und benutzen was er will.
Was gibt es da nicht zu verstehen?
Ist doch schön wenn man  wählen kann.
Ich bin in der DDR aufgewachsen, da hatte man kaum eine Wahl.
Nur eine, entweder kaufen oder nicht.
Mir kommen solche Themen wie dieses hier immer vor, wie der Versuch sich eine Bestätigung 
für seinen Billigkram zu holen.
Angle doch einfach womit du willst, ich mache es auch.
Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber meine Meinung.
So und nun alle drauf auf Knurri, ist Wochenende. :vik::vik:


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Ich bin in der DDR aufgewachsen, da hattest du kaum eine Wahl.
> 
> 
> 
> So und nun alle drauf auf Knurri, ist Wochenende. :vik::vik:



Wenn ich da an die verrosteten Germina-Haken zurück denke . . .#d|supergri


Ansonsten schönes WE.#h


----------



## Tipp (19. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> So und nun alle drauf auf Knurri, ist Wochenende. :vik::vik:



Ach wieso drauf auf Knurri? 
Du bist doch nicht der Nabel der Welt. Mach und denk doch was du für richtig hältst.
Ich wünsche dir ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Knurrhahn (19. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*



Tipp schrieb:


> Du bist doch nicht der Nabel der Welt.
> Ich wünsche dir ein schönes Wochenende!




du kennst mein Nabel nicht.
Da drin gibt es sogar ein Echo. 
Ach und noch etwas, willkommen im AB.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> einer fährt DACIA und der andere fährt Mercedes.
> Beide fahren!



Hab ich glatt übersehen . . .


*Dacia?*|bigeyes

Ich dachte du fährst noch *Moskwitsch* .:q


----------



## snorreausflake (19. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> du kennst mein Nabel nicht.
> Da drin gibt es sogar ein Echo.


:vik::vik::vik::vik:

Mich wunderts das eine bestimmte Person sichin dem Fred noch nicht zu Wort gemeldet hat|rolleyes


----------



## Koalabaer (19. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hab ich glatt übersehen . . .
> 
> 
> *Dacia?*|bigeyes
> ...



pappalapapp,Wolga ist Premium.Sozusagen der ,,van Staal'' unter den Autos.:vik:

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Knurrhahn (19. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*

bis vor einem Jahr hatte ich noch eine ETZ 250 und bin sie auch noch gefahren.
Nun steht da so ein Ding mit nem Boxermotor rum.


----------



## gründler (19. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*

Ich fahr noch nen alten Lada Niva BJ.1984 4x4,der knallt überall durch egal ob Wald Feld Wiese.....auch gucken alle wenn man damit unterwegs ist,als sitzt man im Ufo oder so.

Die Hu...ist zwar alt aber fährt und wühlt sich zu jeder geschossenen Sau durch.

Natürlich besitze ich auch High End,aber genauso benutz ich noch Uraltes,zb.nen orginal K98 mit orginal gravur..... und der Schießt noch wie Gift.

Alte Ruten von Uropa zum Aalfischen,sind auch noch im gebrauch,ich kann mich halt nicht von alten guten Sachen trennen,besonders da wo erinnerungen dran hängen.

Natürlich lege ich auch wert auf gutes......aber es gibt einiges da is dat neue noch nich von.

Und jeder soll das kaufen was er bezahlen kann und was sein persönlichen zweck erfüllt auch wenn es oft Schrott ist das übelst billige.Aber ich beurteile Menschen nicht nach äusserlichen sondern nach Herz und was im Kopp ist,und da ist es völlig egal was der Angelt oder An hat oder fährt.


lg#h


----------



## Forellenzocker (19. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*

nein muss es nicht. Aber man muss halt aufpassen was man holt.

Habe für meine Frau zum ausprobieren für an den Rhein eine Billig Feederrute von Balzer für 16,-- Eu in ebäh bekommen, hab Sie 2 mal mit ans Wasser genommen und meine Fau wird damit nicht Angel. Weil schon kaputt,  bei einem Aal ist die Feederspitze gebrochen und bei einem Hänger der Rollengriff.

nun muss ich dazu sagen, das ist die 3 Billigrute die ich in Ebay geholt habe. Ich hab auch schon mal in Ebäh Fladen Kapfenruten bekommen, die ich für das Geld wirklich nicht schlecht fand. Aber in der Regel schau ich mir das Zeug lieber erst an und kaufe im Mittleren Preissegment das was am Besten ist.


----------



## Chefkoch85 (19. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*

Naja ne bestätigung für meinen billig kram brauch ich mir im netz nicht zu holen, die gibts am Wasser in form von fisch. ich wollte auch nicht provozieren sondern lediglich verschiedene meinungen über Sinn und Unsinn des tackle wahns der ja gerade unter karpfen anglern weit verbreitet ist hören.
Es stimmt schon das es der eine eben so mag und der andere so. Aber in welcher Relation steht das? Was ist zb an nem delkim dran das er so teuer ist? Meiner Meinung nach ist die einzige Rechtfertigung für den preis die das die Leute ihn bezahlen.
Mfg Christian


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> bis vor einem Jahr hatte ich noch eine* ETZ *250 und bin sie auch noch gefahren.
> Nun steht da so ein Ding mit nem Boxermotor rum.




So `ne 150 ETZ hatte ich auch mal nach TS, ES und S50.:vik:


Bin aber von Feuerstühlen ab . . .
Mir zu teuer und bei dem heutigen Verkehr auch zu gefährlich.
Spass hats allemal gemacht.

Ins Auto passt mehr rein und man sitzt trocken.


----------



## Tipp (19. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> du kennst mein Nabel nicht.
> Da drin gibt es sogar ein Echo.
> Ach und noch etwas, willkommen im AB.




Tja, die medizinischen Zustände in der DDR waren teilweise wohl echt nicht wegweisend, aber im Westen wars teilweise auch nicht besser.
Ich habe seit der Geburt so ne Beule am Hinterkopf und wenn ich lange genug auf dem Bauch liegen würde, dann würde sich oben drauf ein Gletscher bilden. Vielleicht probiere ich mal in deinem Nabel zu angeln falls wir uns mal sehen sollten und du mir passende Gewässerkarten zur Verfügung stellst.
Danke übrigens!


----------



## Knurrhahn (19. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*



Chefkoch85 schrieb:


> Es stimmt schon das es der eine eben so mag und der andere so. Aber in welcher Relation steht das? Was ist zb an nem delkim dran das er so teuer ist? Meiner Meinung nach ist die einzige Rechtfertigung für den preis die das die Leute ihn bezahlen.
> Mfg Christian




Manche Dinge kann und muss man nicht erklären.
Wenn es danach geht richtig Geld zu sparen, nehme ich gleich das Geld und kaufe mir den Fisch.
In der Natur kann ich mich auch ohne zu angeln aufhalten, ist dann auch billiger.
So langte wie eine Ware für einen bestimmten Preis gekauft wird, muss man als Händler doch nichts daran ändern.
Das nennt man freie Marktwirtschaft und ich bin froh das wir sie haben.
Du kannst ja wählen und selber entscheiden was du kaufst.
Wenn du dann mit dem Produkt zufrieden bist, hat es doch deine Erwartungen erfüllt und alles ist super. 
Du als KFZ-Mechaniker wirst mir wahrscheinlich noch besser den qualitativen  Unterschied zwischen den einzelnen Bauteilen unterschiedlicher Hersteller  erklären können.
Bei den meisten Preisunterschieden spielt einfach der Name eine grosse Rolle.
Die meisten Markenhersteller stecken auch jede Menge an Geld in die Entwicklung ihrer Produkte.
Bei den Plagiatherstellern reicht da manchmal ein Fotoapparat.
Nun liegt es auch an mir welchen der beiden ich mein Geld zukommen lasse.


----------



## Promachos (19. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*

Christian,

es kommt auch darauf an, wie oft man einen Gegenstand benutzt. Ich z.B. kann mir nicht mehr vorstellen, beim Spinnangeln mit seiner ständigen Belastung von Rute und v.a. Rolle irgendein Billigteil zu verwenden. Spätestens dann zeigt sich nämlich, ob etwas Qualität hat.
Zum Ansitzangeln auf Karpfen kann man sicher etwas Preiswertes verwenden (und hoffen, dass es "Kuno dem Killerkarpfen" standhält|supergri).

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Knurrhahn (19. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*

es muss nicht immer hi end sein, aber bei hoher mechanischer Beanspruchung und häufiger Benutzung habe ich mit Markenware die besseren  Erfahrungen gemacht.

Und dank der vielen Angelforen im Netz kann man sich ja jetzt besser informieren und somit einen Fehlkauf schon entscheidend entgegensteuern.

Viele Grüße Knurri


----------



## Chefkoch85 (19. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*

Es stimmt schon das Qualität oft den preis rechtfertigt aber mindestens genau so oft ist es eben nur der Name bzw der prestige faktor(ein vw ist zb qualitativ mindestens genau so gut wie ein Ferrari). Als Beispiel kann man da ganz gut angelstühle hernehmen. Die unterscheiden sich oft  nur minimal, werden aber fast alle ich China hergestellt, oftmals sogar in der selben fabrik und nur weil auf dem einen pelzer oder sonst was steht und auf dem anderen nix macht das dann nen unterschied von 100 euro aus. Ja ich weiß ich muss ihn mir nicht kaufen und ich könnte mich auch still darüber ärgern aber ich finde diese dreistigkeit der Hersteller einfach nur zu k.....
Edit: ich sehe ein das man für gute sachen (zb schöne leichte spinncombo) auch gutes Geld bezahlen muss wie gesagt ist es eben oft einfach die dreistigkeit die mich stort. Ich möchte nicht wissen wie viel "hi end tackle" für ein 100tel des  endpreises in china hergestellt wird.


----------



## Andal (19. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*

Die Frage muss lauten:

*Welche Qualität benötigt man mindestens?*​
Wobei man aber bei der Antwort bedenken sollte, dass es im Grunde genommen nur darum geht, Karpfen zu fangen und sie auch möglichst beständig sicher zu landen. Dafür sind dann in der Tat recht einfache Gerätschaften durchaus genügend.

Nur kommen halt auch noch so kleine Aspekte, wie die Leidenschaft fürs Angeln, der neckische Schulteraffe und was weiß ich alles dazu. Dann wirds halt umfangreicher, teurer, exklusiver und so weiter und so fort.

Was es allerdings am wenigsten braucht, sind die unermüdlichen Rufer, die in der Art eines Mantras herunterbeten, dass man Gerätschaften ab einer gewissen Grenze aufwärts ja gar nicht braucht, weil es einfachere Dinge ja auch tun würden!

Wer nicht will, der muss ja nicht und wer es sich leisten will, dem soll man auch seine Freude gönnen, selbst wenn der einem selbstgezimmerten "Feindbild" entspricht!


----------



## Knurrhahn (19. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*

manchmal ist es auch einfach nur geil, sich ein paar Taler zusammen zu sparen, und etwas zu kaufen und sich wie ein kleines Kind darüber zu freuen.
Ob es Sinn macht oder nicht.

Jedenfalls muss es meiner Frau so mit ihren Schuhen gehen.
Aber auch mir geht es so wenn ich im Angelladen stehe.
Manchmal belohne ich mich durch so einen Kauf zB. einer Rolle einfach selber.
Ich denke ich bin da keine Ausnahme.


----------



## Chefkoch85 (19. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*

@andal: ich sage es nochmal von mir aus kann jeder so angeln wie er will und wenn er ruten aus purem gold verwendet ich will keinem den Spaß an seinem Hobby bzw seiner Ausrüstung verderben. Alles was ich hier geschrieben hab ist lediglich meine meinung und soll niemandem in irgendeiner weise als leitfaden dienen. 
Nicht böse gemeint 

Ansonsten kann ich es auch gut verstehen das man sich mal mit was gutem belohnen will. Ich selbst genieße dieses "geiles teil" gefühl auch ganz gerne.


----------



## Carphunter1995 (19. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*

Ich habe mir ja auch letztens erst Delkim TXI gekauft... Musste echt lange drauf sparen und habe mich dann echt gefreut als ich sie zuhause liegen hatte.. Wenn ich sehe das einige aus meiner Klasse die zum Teil noch 14 Jahre alt sind Pro Woche 2 Schachteln Zigaretten rauchen und am Wochenende nur feiern und trinken gehen..... Bitteschön sollen sie machen ich gebe dann doch lieber mein Geld für was sinnvolleres aus und das sind für mich halt Angelsachen. Und da ich fast jedes Wochenende am Wasser sitze habe ich auch lieber Sachen von Marken die sich seit Jahren erfolgreich durchgesetzt haben. 

Meine Meinung!
Gruß Maik


----------



## Andal (19. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*

@ chefkoch:

Mein obiger Beitrag war auch überhaupt nicht auf dich bezogen, sondern vielmehr auf einen gewissen Kreis, der eben dieses Mantra herunterbetet, sobald es um die berühmt-brüchtigte Preisfrage geht.


----------



## Chefkoch85 (19. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*

Sorry falsch verstanden. Nix für ungut#6


----------



## Breamhunter (19. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*

Mit Karpfen-Angeln habe ich nichts am Hut, bin eher der Spinner:q
Ich meine aber auch, jeder sollte nach seinem Gusto angeln. Ob die Rute nun auf einer zurechtgeschnitzten Astgabel liegt oder auf einem Edelstahl-Bankstick mit High-Tech-Pieper ist mir völlig wumpe. 
Wenn ich jedoch sehe, daß jemand an passenden Schnüren, Wirbeln, Haken oder beim Hechtangeln am passenden (Stahl-) vorfach spart, geht mir der Hut hoch #h


----------



## ernie1973 (19. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*

Naja - es MUSS nicht teuer sein - habe einige Ruten und Rollen im Gebrauch, über die manch´ ein Kollege vielleicht nur schmunzeln würde - aber jede hat ihre Geschichte und liegt mir gerade deshalb am Herzen!

Allerdings hatte ich neulich eine "Ü-5kg"-Forelle am 18´er Vorfach dran und ich war froh, dass ich eine rel. gute Shim***-Rolle mit Kampfbremse hatte, denn nur durch die richtige und gute Bremseinstellung habe ich diesen Fisch landen können...!

Spaß habe ich aber sowohl mit low-budget-Tackle, als auch mit etwas teurerem Kram und wenn ich es mir leisten könnte, dann würde ich auch mehr high-end-Zeug ans Wasser schleppen, aber das Leben ist so schon teuer genug und es gibt auch noch andere Dinge neben der Angelei, die Spaß machen & Geld kosten.

Aber ganz ehrlich - zum Aalangeln am Rhein braucht man keine 200-500 € - Kombo - aber - wenn man sie hat und es sich leisten kann & will - warum nicht???

Es braucht auch keine 420 PS in einem Kombi - aber wenn man sie hat, dann macht das schon Spaß.........!

E.


----------



## Andal (19. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*

Was beim Karpfenfischen so richtig ins Geld gehen kann, ist eigentlich nicht das primäre Angelzeug, sondern der Klimbim drum herum. Ein Wobblerer ist vielleicht 12 Stunden am See, der Karpfer locker mal 12 Tage. Da will er dann leben, gut leben. Dazu brauchts auch ordentliches Zeug und kein Fetzenhäusl, das bereits vom Morgentau in eine Duschkabine verwandelt wird.

Wer verlebt seine Freizeit schon gerne schlecht und unbequem?


----------



## Kretzer83 (19. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Naja - es MUSS nicht teuer sein - habe einige Ruten und Rollen im Gebrauch, über die manch´ ein Kollege vielleicht nur schmunzeln würde - aber jede hat ihre Geschichte und liegt mir gerade deshalb am Herzen!
> 
> Allerdings hatte ich neulich eine "Ü-5kg"-Forelle am 18´er Vorfach dran und ich war froh, dass ich eine rel. gute Shim***-Rolle mit Kampfbremse hatte, denn nur durch die richtige und gute Bremseinstellung habe ich diesen Fisch landen können...!
> 
> ...


Mit den 420PS gehts du aber anderen aber meist auf den Sack (Krach, Abgase, generell Umweltverschmutzung) mit der 500€ Tackle nicht (solange du keine abgereicherten Uran-Gewichte benutzt:q)  sorry wegen OT


----------



## ernie1973 (19. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> Mit den 420PS gehts du aber anderen aber meist auf den Sack (Krach, Abgase, generell Umweltverschmutzung) mit der 500€ Tackle nicht (solange du keine abgereicherten Uran-Gewichte benutzt:q) sorry wegen OT


 
Naja - denke ein RS 4 Avant hat bessere Abgaswerte als manche "Schüssel" - und so laut ist der Wagen nicht - allerdings ist der Verbrauch unlustig - aber irgendwoher muss die Kraft ja kommen....!

;O)

E.


----------



## NickAdams (19. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*

Zum Karpfenangeln folgende Überlegung:

1. Es gibt Leute, deren Hobby ist Angeln.
2. Es gibt Leute, deren Hobby ist Zelten und Campen.
3. Es gibt Leute, deren Hobby ist Boot fahren.
4. Es gibt Leute, deren Hobby ist Photographieren und Filmen.
5. Es gibt Leute, deren Hobby ist ihr Modellboot. 

Intensives Karpfenangeln auf hohem Niveau bedeutet, die Punkte 1 bis 5 zeitlich und finanziell unter einen Hut zu bringen. Darüber sollte sich jeder im Klaren sein, der damit anfängt.

So long,

Nick


----------



## Chefkoch85 (19. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*

Warum muss man das alles unter einen hut bringen? Ich zb fische seit Jahren so wie in meinem anfangspost beschrieben und hab auch schon viele schöne fische gefangen. Oder macht futterboot, echolot, mörder ruten, sauteure bissanzeiger und dickes rod pod den Unterschied zwischen "carphunting pro" und normalo Angler aus?
Bitte nicht falsch verstehen aber ich versteh net warum das alles nötig sein soll.


----------



## Schurick (19. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*

Also für mich sollte, sowohl bei günstigem Tackle als auch bei teurem, ganz einfach das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis stimmen. Was bringt es mir eine Rolle für 15€ zu kaufen, wenn ich sie nach 2 Angeltagen in die Tonne werfen kann. Ebenso sehe ich bei einem bestimmten Preis keinen Zusatznutzen mehr, da kann mir jemand noch so viele Sachen aufzählen, die das Tackle im Vergleich zu einem anderen besser kann.

Man sollte auch die Beanspruchungsdauer nicht außer Acht lassen. Wenn jemand jedes Wochenende angeln geht, zahlt sich meist (nicht immer) eine hochpreisigere Ausrüstung aus.Deswegen finde ich es auch sehr bedenklich, dass Junganglern oftmals Tackle Empfehlungen gegeben werden, die kaum bezahlbar sind, bzw nicht klar ist, wie lange derjenige Spaß an dem Hobby findet.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*



Chefkoch85 schrieb:


> Warum muss man das alles unter einen hut bringen? Ich zb fische seit Jahren so wie in meinem anfangspost beschrieben und hab auch schon viele schöne fische gefangen.




Nicht *muss*. Kann man machen.#6




Chefkoch85 schrieb:


> Oder macht futterboot, echolot, mörder ruten, sauteure bissanzeiger und dickes rod pod den Unterschied zwischen "carphunting pro" und normalo Angler aus?




Ein wenig schon, denn manches macht schon mal den Unterschied zw. Erfolg und Misserfolg aus.


----------



## Chefkoch85 (19. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*

Ok mit muss hab ich das falsche wort gewählt. 
Dennoch bin ich der Meinung das der unterschied zwischen erfolg und Misserfolg doch in erster Linie von den anglerischen Fähigkeiten (gewässerkenntniss usw) als vom equipment abhängt. Das einem echolot und co den Erfolg erleichtert ist klar aber gehts denn echt nicht mehr ohne großen schnick schnack?


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*

Wenn du so viel Gewässerkenntnis besitzt, wirst du doch auch wissen, dass manche Spots(neudenglisch für "heissen Fangplatz":q) so weit entfernt sind dass man ihn nicht einfach so anwerfen kann.
Ein Echolot erlaubt das schnelle Erkunden eines Gewässers. Mit der Lotrute dauert so etwas sehr lange.
Warum also nicht die neue Technik nutzen?

Zum Verständnis:
Hast Du ein Handy oder läufst Du noch zur nächsten Telefonzelle?

Iss doch alles kein Muss. 
Wem es reicht, Karpfen dicht am Ufer mit der Pose zu fangen, der macht es halt so. Macht ja auch Spass.
Aber es ist eben auch möglich, dass er dadurch die Chance auf einen anderen Fisch verpasst.
So ist angeln eben. Wer fängt hat recht, vollkommen egal womit.


----------



## Lenzibald (19. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*

Servus. Ich denke mal jeder soll soviel Geld für sein Hobby ausgeben wie er sich leisten kann. Ich sagte extra LEISTEN kann, da ich Leute kenne wo die Familie kaum was zu beißen hat aber das teuerste Angelzeug im Keller steht. Ich finde alles was übertrieben wird muß einfach nicht sein und es sollte Niemand wegen billig oder teuer schlecht gemacht werden. 
MfG


----------



## Chefkoch85 (19. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*

Tinca du hast recht es gibt natürlich genügend spots die vom Ufer aus schwer bis garnicht zu erkunden/beangeln sind. Nur wenn man boot usw wegen verbo(o)t (ha ha welch wortspiel) nicht nutzen kann dann muss man es ja auch irgendwie hinbekommen. Naja vielleicht spiegelt sich in meiner Argumentation auch ein klein bisschen der frust über die hiesigen Einschränkungen wieder. Bei uns is nämlich so gut wie alles verboten aber das ist ein anderes Thema.
Nebenbei möchte ich noch allen schreibern für die vielen Beiträge danken, is ja echt heftig was sich in 4-5 std für ein thread aufziehen lässt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*

Ja es gibt schon einen Haufen auch unsinniger Verbote.
Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich es nicht gut finde wenn jemand das halbe Gewässer mit seinen Schnüren "abspannt" wo auch andere Angler unterwegs sind. 

Solange er jedoch niemanden damit stört, soll er angeln wie er will und das Maximum aus Technik und Wissen herausholen.


----------



## Chefkoch85 (19. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*

Wie gesagt wenn man das möchte kann man das gerne machen. Gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme versteht sich (für mich zumindest) von selbst.


----------



## Lenzibald (19. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*

Servus
@Professor Tinca
Also ob die Verbote so unsinnig sind bin ich mir gar nicht mal so sicher. Bei uns im Raume Linz (Oberösterreich) ist mittlerweile auch schon sehr vieles verboten worden. Angefangen vom Anfüttern bis Boot egal ob groß oder mit Fernsteuerung Echolot sowieso und so weiter. Der Grund waren einige Angler die wie könnte es anders sein alles übertreiben müssen. Verbote wurden bei uns überall dort erlassen wo Normalo Angler von Extrem Anglern behindert und belästigt wurden.
MfG


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*

Es sind ja immer einige Wenige, wegen denen Verbote erlassen werden.|uhoh:

Die sich vernünftig benehmende Allgemeinheit muss dann drunter leiden.


----------



## volkerm (19. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*

Hallo,

ich sehe das differenziert.
Mit Normalgerät beginnen, und sehen, was Spass macht.
Dann folgt oft eine Spezialisierung.
Da merkt man, mit genug Erfahrung, wo es dann noch etwas spezieller sein darf.
Beim Bootsangeln gibt es sicherheitsrelevante Teile.
Da sollte es High-End in Bezug auf die Sicherheit sein.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Merlin (19. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*

Es muß doch jeder selbst Wissen was er ausgeben will bzw. kann..

Mit einem Dacia komme ich auch von Hamburg nach München mit einem Audi TT macht es aber vielleicht mehr Spaß und man ist schneller dort.


----------



## Kretzer83 (19. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*

Es soll ja auch Angler geben, die sich wegen ihrem teuren und vielfältigen Tackle den Fisch ihres Lebens bisher verpasst haben.
Ich meine damit es gibt Angler, die würden ohne ihre riesen Ausrüstung nicht mehr losziehen, sind somit unflexibel wenn es um die Platzwahl geht und gehen weniger Risiko ein ("meine schöne Rute könnte kaputt gehen...").

Also wenn man mal schaut, was dem Carphunter da alles angedreht wird, dann frag ich mich, ob die Generation von morgen nicht einen Tieflader brauch um eine Session zu starten, oder ob es ihr wie unsereins reicht, mit dem Fahrrad und dem Wichtigsten los zu gehen.

edit: oh nein, schon wieder so halbes OT-Gelaber von mir, ich bekomme es einfach nicht gebacken (


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> Es soll ja auch Angler geben, die sich wegen ihrem teuren und vielfältigen Tackle den Fisch ihres Lebens bisher verpasst haben.
> Ich meine damit es gibt Angler, die würden ohne ihre riesen Ausrüstung nicht mehr losziehen, sind somit unflexibel . . . .




Ebenso gibt es welche, die verpassen den Fisch des Lebens weil sie ihn nicht erreichen können.

An der Stelle hilft nur Erfahrung und Flexibilität. Wenn man weiss wo die Fische sind, muss man nur noch die passende Methode wählen. 
Manchmal reicht die Hohlglasflitsche mit der Stachelschweinpose und manchmal muss es das Weitwurfgeschütz sein.#h


----------



## volkerm (19. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*

Prof,

so ist das.
Bei uns im Dorf am Bach brauche ich kein High-Tech, die Super- Kohlerute könnte am Baum zerschellen.
Beim Meerforellen- Fischen sieht das anders aus, da können es die zehn Meter mehr bringen.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Andal (19. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> Es soll ja auch Angler geben, die sich wegen ihrem teuren und vielfältigen Tackle den Fisch ihres Lebens bisher verpasst haben.
> Ich meine damit es gibt Angler, die würden ohne ihre riesen Ausrüstung nicht mehr losziehen, sind somit unflexibel wenn es um die Platzwahl geht und gehen weniger Risiko ein ("meine schöne Rute könnte kaputt gehen...").



Mit dieser These erwirbst du dir ganz sicher eine Anwartschaft in den Zirkel der universalen Verschwörungstheoretiker!


----------



## Kretzer83 (19. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*



Andal schrieb:


> Mit dieser These erwirbst du dir ganz sicher eine Anwartschaft in den Zirkel der universalen Verschwörungstheoretiker!


|bigeyes Du meinst, in so nem Raum, ganz tief da unten, blinkt jetzt ein rotes Lämpchen mit meinem Namen drunter? Verdammt #q


----------



## Andal (19. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*

Tschawoll... jetzt stehst du auf der Liste, du bist stigmatisiert!


----------



## CarpDream (21. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*



Chefkoch85 schrieb:


> Warum muss man das alles unter einen hut bringen? Ich zb fische seit Jahren so wie in meinem anfangspost beschrieben und hab auch schon viele schöne fische gefangen. Oder macht futterboot, echolot, mörder ruten, sauteure bissanzeiger und dickes rod pod den Unterschied zwischen "carphunting pro" und normalo Angler aus?
> Bitte nicht falsch verstehen aber ich versteh net warum das alles nötig sein soll.




Nur mal ein kleines Beispiel: 

Du hockst an deinem Fluss mit deiner guten alten 25€ Rolle von DAM und fischt auf Karpfen. So und nun bekommst du einen einen ordentlichen Wels dran von gut nem Meter. Du Drillst ihn aus landest ihn, und merkst dass deine Rolle einen Schlag ab hat. Von mir aus könnte der Wels auch ein 70-80cm Karpfen sein, spielt keine Rolle. Sind dir dann im Ernstfall deine 25€ nicht zu schade? Für dass das die Rolle jetzt im Mülleimer landet? 
Und jetzt denkst du dass, es dir nicht wieder passieren wirt und kaufts dir wieder ne Rolle desen Preissegmentes... 50€ sind futsch. "Hättest du" von Anfang an 50€-60€ mehr investiert hättest du eine gute und brauchbare Rolle. Meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Chefkoch85 (21. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*

Das ist ein gutes Argument und natürlich ist da auch was wahres dran, nur lässt du außer acht das günstig nicht gleich schlecht bedeutet. Andererseits kenne ich auch die von dir genannte situation, nur das für mich dann halt die Konsequenz erstmal genauere Recherche und nicht zwangsläufig mehr bezahlen ist.


----------



## CarpDream (21. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*



Chefkoch85 schrieb:


> Das ist ein gutes Argument und natürlich ist da auch was wahres dran, nur lässt du außer acht das günstig nicht gleich schlecht bedeutet. Andererseits kenne ich auch die von dir genannte situation, nur das für mich dann halt die Konsequenz erstmal genauere Recherche und nicht zwangsläufig mehr bezahlen ist.



Du sagst es.. Günstig.. 

Was ist den überhaupt günstig? Für den einen 35€ für den anderen 85€. Da trennen sich wieder die Meinungen. 

Ich gebe es zu, ich fische nun mal 3 Infinitys X aber habe ich mich zum rechtfertigen warum?? 

Nöö. 

Und ich gebe das auch zu. Meine Allroundruten haben nicht mehr wie 50€ gekostet. Und einiges mehr meiner Ausrüstung war wirklich günstig. 

Nun ja ich denke es gibt Bereiche im Angeln da "muss" man bisschen mehr drauf legen um was ordentliches zu bekommen, was immer es auch sei, und es gibt auch Bereiche in dem man wirklich mit bischen Verstand sparen kann, und dazu auch was anständiges bekommt. 

Einkaufen mit Verstand währe nicht ganz mein Motto (Infinitys |rolleyes) aber so im allgemein schaue ich schon dass mein Geldbobel nicht arg was abbekommt. 

Aber meiner Meinung nach würde ich z.B für eine Karpfenrolle nicht unter 40-50€ bezahlen um langzeitlich erfolgreich fischen zu können.


----------



## Chugworth (21. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*

Ich investiere in Kleinteile. Haken, Wirbel, Schnur & Co. müssen halten, wenns drauf ankommt. Da sollte jeder den einen oder anderen Euro mehr hinlegen. Nichts ist ärgerlicher, als wenn der Wirbel aufbiegt oder der Haken bricht.


----------



## Chefkoch85 (21. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*

Naja das jeder seine eigene Auffassung von gut und/oder günstig hat ist wohl mittlerweile geklärt und rechtfertigen braucht sich auch keiner wegen irgendwas, ich gönn mir ja auch gern mal was (z.b. relativ günstige funkbissanzeiger). Mein Gedanke war eben nur für was brauche ich so sinnlos teures zeug? Vom persönlichem wert den jeder für sich selbst festzulegen hat möchte ich niemanden abbringen. Und natürlich stimmt es auch das in manchen bereichen (Häken, Wirbel etc.) für gute Qualität auch mal a bissl mehr bezahlen muss von futter, boilies, pellets usw mal ganz zu schweigen. 
#h


----------



## entspannt (29. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*

Ich lese hier immer die Verknüpfung von Hi end und Geld. Dabei gibt es verschiedene Faktoren die auch günstiges Tackle halten lassen. Klar pflegen die meisten eine 200€ Rolle mehr als eine für 25, auch ein Grund dafür das die teureren länger halten. Besser verarbeitet sind die Teureren das mag ich ihnen garnicht absprechen, aber es muß nicht immer sein. Wenn man sein Gerät pflegt hält auch was günstiges länger. 

Ich hatte vor kurzen eine  Glasfaserrute aus dem Decathlon in der Hand, die war nicht kleinzukriegen. Ich glaube die lag bei 12,50€. In Verbindung mit einer Dam 330  (bei ebay 20€) kriegste jeden Fisch raus. 

Ich habe momentan eine old school phase  und muß feststellen das beim Ansitzangeln die Glasfasergeschichten garnicht schlecht sind und ziemlich günstig. 

Für einen Effzett Blinker las ich jeden 30€ Wobbler stehen. Den der fängt wie kein anderer. 

P.S wer weit draussen anfüttert muß weit werfen


----------



## QWERTZ (29. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*



entspannt schrieb:


> Für einen Effzett Blinker las ich jeden 30€ Wobbler stehen. Den der fängt wie kein anderer.
> 
> P.S wer weit draussen anfüttert muß weit werfen




Wenn ich beim Spinnfischen anfüttern würde,
dann wohl auch lieber mit Effzett Blinkern als mit meinen Wobblern! :q


----------



## entspannt (29. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*

Naja das war auf Karpfenangler bezogen, und nicht auf Spinnfischer


----------



## QWERTZ (29. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*



entspannt schrieb:


> Naja das war auf Karpfenangler bezogen, und nicht auf Spinnfischer




Und ich dachte immer die Karpfenangler füttern dort an wo die Karpfen lang ziehen.
Wozu gibts denn die krassen Ruten wenn nicht um weit werfen zu können. 
Und die Futterboote um noch weiter drußen anzufüttern und die Montage abzulegen. #c



Gruß
Marcel


----------



## entspannt (29. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*

Karpfen sind doch die Fische die immer in der Mitte des See`s sind, mit einer maximalen abweichung von 3%.


----------



## CarpDream (29. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*



entspannt schrieb:


> Karpfen sind doch die Fische die immer in der Mitte des See`s sind, mit einer maximalen abweichung von 3%.




Wie kannst du das beurteilen? Wenn du gerade mal max. 10% aller deutschen Gewässer kennst bzw. befischt hast? 

Nehm es mir nicht böse aber ich halte deine Aussage für konkrett falsch. 

Bevor ich mich hier darüber äußere würde es mich interessieren wie du auf diese Logik kommst?


----------



## Lautertaler (29. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*

Da hat jemand nur 3% kapiert!!!;+


----------



## Seedy (29. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*



CarpDream schrieb:


> Wie kannst du das beurteilen? Wenn du gerade mal max. 10% aller deutschen Gewässer kennst bzw. befischt hast?
> 
> Nehm es mir nicht böse aber ich halte deine Aussage für konkrett falsch.
> 
> Bevor ich mich hier darüber äußere würde es mich interessieren wie du auf diese Logik kommst?



Haha der war gut.....#r


----------



## entspannt (29. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*

HiHi......
das war doch nur ironie.......

Karpfen stehen natürlich überall, auch am Ufer. Nenene.....


----------



## CarpDream (29. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*



entspannt schrieb:


> HiHi......
> das war doch nur ironie.......
> 
> Karpfen stehen natürlich überall, auch am Ufer. Nenene.....



Ups, sorry #q

Zum Glück war ich heute nicht in der Schule|uhoh:


----------



## Boiliewerfer (29. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Wenn ich beim Spinnfischen anfüttern würde,
> dann wohl auch lieber mit Effzett Blinkern als mit meinen Wobblern! :q


 

loooooool....wunderte mich auch #6#6


----------



## elbvertiefung (30. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*

warum werden eigentlich wiedermal die karpfenangler an den pranger gestellt ? meiner meinung nach sind die fliegenfischer noch viel schlimmer, wenn da ne forelle mitgenommen wird, ist das schon fast nen totsünde, mal abgesehen von dem takle was die sich kaufen. da fängt ne günstige rute bei 80,00 € an und geht schnell mal bis 800,00 € und mehr, wohl gemerkt nur die rute ohne rolle und schnur. und geangelt darf dann auch nur mit der fliegenrute, alles andere kommt sowieso nicht in frage. fische mit der pose oder spinnrute zu fangen, da heben die fliegenfischer die nase doch bis in den himmel.


----------



## QWERTZ (30. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*



elbvertiefung schrieb:


> warum werden eigentlich wiedermal die karpfenangler an den pranger gestellt ? meiner meinung nach sind die fliegenfischer noch viel schlimmer, wenn da ne forelle mitgenommen wird, ist das schon fast nen totsünde, mal abgesehen von dem takle was die sich kaufen. da fängt ne günstige rute bei 80,00 € an und geht schnell mal bis 800,00 € und mehr, wohl gemerkt nur die rute ohne rolle und schnur. und geangelt darf dann auch nur mit der fliegenrute, alles andere kommt sowieso nicht in frage. fische mit der pose oder spinnrute zu fangen, da heben die fliegenfischer die nase doch bis in den himmel.



Hast Du aua?? 
Bislang wurde hier keiner an den Pranger gestellt.
Aber das hast Du ja gerade sauber nachgeholt! #q 

Die Fliegenfischer... #d


----------



## Lenzibald (30. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*

Servus.
Wenn ein Karpfenangler fragt ob man Karpfen nicht ganzjährig schonen kann, kannst dir vorstellen warum Karpfenangler an den Pranger gestellt werden. Ich hab noch keinen Fliegenfischer getroffen der deswegen nachgefragt hätte. Auch die eingefleischesten Fliegenfischer entnehmen ab und zu ne Forelle.
MfG


----------



## punkarpfen (30. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*

Und auch die eingefleischtesten Karpfenangler entnehmen mal einen Karpfen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (30. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Wenn ein Karpfenangler fragt ob man Karpfen nicht ganzjährig schonen kann...




Entnahmepflicht für Karpfenangler sofern sie in Konsistenz und Größe....|kopfkrat


----------



## cyberpeter (30. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*

Hallo,

mir persönlich ist es egal, ob jemand mit Takle für mehrere tausend Euro oder mit Takle für 50 € ans Wasser geht solange er sich entsprechend "aufführt". Ich persönlich habe von beiden schon was gelernt.

Leider mußte ich bisher aber feststellen, dass wenn es Ärger gibt, meist "Mitglieder" der Highend- oder der Lowendfraktion mit beteiligt sind.

Einige (nicht alle!) der Highendfraktion machen sich oft "beliebt" durch langfristige "Besetzung" von Angelplätzen, einem Montagenaufbau, der anderen Anglner die Möglichkeit nimmt ebenso ihrem Hobby nachzugehen. Dazu kommt oft ein oft übertriebener Einsatz von Futter. Das sind alles Sachen, die man mit "Regeln" in den Griff bekommen kann. Leider helfen diese Regeln nicht gegen die wirklich nervigen "Belehrungsversuche" dass man mit Gerät unter 500 € eigentlich keine Fische fangen kann und man selber ja ein Tierquäler ist, weil man eine Abhakmatte eines etwas günstige Abhakmatte verwendet die nicht so dick und groß ist wie das "Topmodel" für 60-70 €.

Was man bei der Lowendfraktion teilweise zu sehen bekommt ist aber auch nicht ohne. Sicher kann man mit einer 2,70m Teleskoprute und Lidlrolle auch auf Karpfen gehen. Nur sollte man sich zumindest die Mühe machen, geeignete Haken zu verwenden. Ryderhaken und Drillinge aus der Raubfischkiste haben beim Karpfenangeln nichts verloren, ebenso den Karpfen auf den Kies zu werfen obwohl man ihn zurücksetzen will, denn eine Abhakmatte oder etwas vergleichbares ist ja unnötiger Luxus. Selbst wenn man sie dann höflich darauf hinweist, bekommt man eine patzige Antwort und darf sich anhören, dass man selber ja maßlos übertreibt. Denn wenn man sich diese unnötigen Sachen kauft, kann man sich seinen Fisch ja gleich im Geschäft kaufen ... Wenn dann mal nichts beißt, dann darf man sich gerne anhören, dass im See keine Fische sind, weil sie mit ihrer totsicheren Raubfischposenmotage 10 Meter vor dem Ufer keinen Karpfen gefangen haben. Schuld daran sind natürlich die Highendangler die den ganzen See leerfangen haben. Dumm nur, das dies meist diejenigen sind, die ihre Fische auch wirklich zurücksetzen und bei denen man nicht zu schauen braucht, ob sie ihr Fanglimit überschritten haben.

Bei den "Extremen" beider Gruppen weis man manchmal nicht, ob man lachen oder weinen soll ....

Gruß Peter


----------



## manson_mania (30. März 2011)

*AW: muss es immer hi end sein?*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mir persönlich ist es egal, ob jemand mit Takle für mehrere tausend Euro oder mit Takle für 50 € ans Wasser geht solange er sich entsprechend "aufführt". Ich persönlich habe von beiden schon was gelernt.
> 
> ...



super auf den punkt gebracht!


----------

